# Blender 2.46 Released



## Kreij (May 23, 2008)

The good folks at Blender have release Version 2.46. Lots of nice updates, speed-ups and added functionality.


----------



## Solaris17 (May 23, 2008)

w0ot all you artists out their should get it and post in my "TPU's own desktop backgrounds thread"


----------



## thoughtdisorder (May 23, 2008)

Kreij said:


> The good folks at Blender have release Verion 2.46. Lots of nice updates, speed-ups and added functionality.



Excellent, Thanks!


----------

